# Where do you keep your explosive material?



## Elessara (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.news.com.au/weird-true-f...ding-chewing-gum/story-e6frflri-1225808518676

WTF really?
I think it's safe to assume that he must've not been an A student...

TLDR:
25 yr old chemistry student gets his jaw blown off from some unknown explosive material found in his parents room.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 15, 2009)

So much for jawbreakers...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 15, 2009)

Thread already exists =P


----------



## quayza (Dec 15, 2009)

Is this for real?


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, so far as we know, it's true. I mean, it's as believable as anything else from a news agency, lol.

Sounds like nitroglycerin to me. Just takes a joggle of it to make it go kaboom. And it's pretty easy to make.

There's something patently mental about anyone who leaves an explosive just sitting around, though. I'm sure that wasn't the first time ever that the kid went into their room and made himself at home with their stuff.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 15, 2009)

I heard about this.  "Aw, crap, why do I keep dropping my gum like that?  Well, at least it fell in the sour candy powder.  That's strange, this doesn't taste like sour candy at all."  *WTFBOOOM!*

I keep my explosives in the pickle jar.  Mmm, nitropickles. :9


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 18, 2009)

I keep my explosives in a blast safe, next to my gun safe. It's only black powder. Gas is in the garage next to my snowblower.


----------



## Corto (Dec 18, 2009)

This kid obviously never saw Mission Impossible.


----------

